# Air Variable Capacitor



## CoreyB (Feb 19, 2020)

Here's an air variable capacitor I made for the Amateur Radio industry. I did all of the work on my lathe/mill combo (Smithy)
and cut the vanes on a CNC plasma table (Langmuir Systems).

--Corey


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 19, 2020)

What are the approximate specs?


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 19, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> What are the approximate specs?


20 - 240 picofarads at 3500 volts.


----------



## francist (Feb 19, 2020)

Nice work, very clean. 

-frank


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 19, 2020)

francist said:


> Nice work, very clean.
> 
> -frank


Thanks Frank. More to come. Next up, a 20 micro-Henry roller capacitor.

Cheers,
--Corey


----------



## cathead (Feb 19, 2020)

Looks good.  I think you mean 20 microhenry roller inductor though.


----------



## brino (Feb 19, 2020)

CoreyB said:


> Here's an air variable capacitor I made for the Amateur Radio industry.



Wow, that is a piece of art!
I hope it is fully visible when used/installed.

-brino


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 19, 2020)

brino said:


> Wow, that is a piece of art!
> I hope it is fully visible when used/installed.
> 
> -brino


Thanks Brino


----------



## middle.road (Feb 19, 2020)

Bob Korves said:


> What are the approximate specs?


[off subject]
He's Baaaaaack!


----------

